#  > The FaaDoO Engineer's Lounge >  > FaaDoO Games, Videos & Images Section >  >  F! Contest - Master-Mind of the DAY: Day 3

## Sakshi Dutta

*Hey FaaDoOs!!

This is the third thread for master mind of the day...

**Are you  planning to become an MBA? Or wanna take the GRE route? Or are  you  tired  of studying and wanna jump into a job straight after your   engineering??

Whatever be your interest, one thing is for sure – you are going to come    across a lot of ‘aptitude’ questions along your way to realizing your    dreams!

**More details* *HERE** 

Match your  wits against one daily puzzler of a question! And who knows   if you are  the first one to crack it, you might just be the winner of a   Rs.100  mobile recharge!!**

Here's the Question for DAY 3 of Master mind of the day--*
*Q1.) You are the President of United States of America and about to have an Independence Day celebration tomorrow. It is a very important event and 1000 bottles of champagne will be opened at the celebration.

One of the champagne bottles is poisoned. The poison is unique and shows no symptoms until death which happens anytime between ten to twenty-four hours after drinking even the minimal amount of poison.

You have about thousand prisoners in your jails and just 24 hours to find out which champagne bottle is poisoned. Some prisoners are about to be executed, and the celebration will be ruined if anyone else is killed.

What would be the minimum number of prisoners, who will have to drink from the champagne bottles, for you to find out with absolute certainty the poisoned bottle within 24 hours??


Q2.) Between two electricity departments about 10 km apart, a 120-wire power cable is laid underneath. After the laying of cable it is found to be of the wrong type, moreover the individual wires are not labeled. So there is no visible way to find out the difference between different wires and make connections at either ends.

You need to find out and label the wires without ripping them out completely. Also you have no transportation and you are carrying only a battery and light bulb to test the continuity of wires. You also have a tape and pen to label the wires.

What is the shortest distance (in KM) you will need to walk in order to identify and label the wires correctly?
*
*Fastest Correct Answer will win FREE Mobile Recharge worth Rs.100!!!*

*Entries will be accepted till 7PM, 30th Nov. 2011!*






  Similar Threads: F! Contest: Master-Mind of the DAY F! Contest - Master-Mind of the DAY: Day 8 F! Contest - Master-Mind of the DAY: Day 6 F! Contest - Master-Mind of the DAY: Day 4 F! Contest - Master-Mind of the DAY: Day 2

----------


## wasimakram

10 prisoners will hav to drink..

----------


## dharmubaba

1.10 prisoners
2. 20km

----------


## Saumya

According to my calculations..

Ans 1 - 8 Prisoners

Ans 2 - 22 KM

----------


## wasimakram

my ans fr question 2- 20 kms

----------


## Himanshu Singal

1. 10 prisoners
2. 20 kms if disconnection is not required
     30 kms if disconnection is required

----------


## somesh.km1

Q1. 1 Prisoner.
Q2.  0 Km

----------


## vsen222

1- 1000 prisoners,
2- 10 km
 :(think):

----------


## gmw1045

1. 5 prisoners .

2.20 km

----------


## Sakshi Dutta

*Congratulations [MENTION=40766]dharmubaba[/MENTION] !! You will be contacted soon by a member of our team.. 

Correct answers

A1)  10 Prisoners
A2)   20 km

Thread closed!*

----------


## Inba Raj

1.Prisoners: 10
2.distance:130km

----------


## Dilip Natarajan

1. 10 prisoners
2. 120 kms

----------


## Inba Raj

can u pls explain second ques answer???

----------


## Sakshi Dutta

Hi

This Thread is closed  :P: 

The Thread for the fourth day is live 
kindly visit  http://www.faadooengineers.com/threads/4570-f-contest-master-mind-day/

ALL THE BEST !!  :(nod):

----------

